# Warranty issue



## Fisherman (Jul 25, 2019)

I picked up my new Motorhome June 4 from my supplier catterick caravans.
On arriving home whilst sitting inside I noticed daylight entering at the top of the door.
On further inspection I noticed that the door was miss aligned.
The gap above the hab door was so wide I could push my index finger straight through to the outside.

I travelled down to catterick (round trip 350 miles) only to be informed that the door and door frame had to be replaced under warranty, and the repair would take 2-3 days.

This meant that I had to go back down to catterick from north of Glasgow, leave the mh with them, hire a car for three days, drive back home, then three days later drive back down collect the mh then drive home. The total fuel costs for both the mh and the hired car would be around £200 with an additional cost of £125 for the hired car.

I emailed roller team submitting a claim for my expenses plus inconvenience.
I just got a reply stating that in the terms of the warranty they would not contribute towards my costs.
I have just replied further stating my case, and I am now considering taking legal action against them.

In my honest opinion this is not a normal repair of something unforeseen going wrong, this has been caused by poor workmanship and poor quality control.

I await a reply from them, but if not satisfactory I will consult my lawyer.

Can anyone on here offer any advice, it would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 25, 2019)

It's a common misunderstanding but any liability rests with the supplier not the manufacturer.

Your contract of sale is with Catterick so it is they who are potentially liable for your costs and inconvenience.

I suggest you write to Catterick outlining the costs you are claiming. You need to tell them that they required under the Consumer Rights Act 2015 to supply an item of merchantable quality. Clearly the motorhome did not meet this requirement. Give them a fixed time to respond, say seven days.

Did you take some photos to record the problem? If so submit these with your letter.

Send the letter 'Signed for'.

It seems likely that if you pursue this vigorously you will be compensated. Don't give up, and don't spend money on legal advice - just be relentlessly persistent!


----------



## Budgie (Jul 25, 2019)

*Steer clear of Catterick*



Fisherman said:


> I picked up my new Motorhome June 4 from my supplier catterick caravans.
> On arriving home whilst sitting inside I noticed daylight entering at the top of the door.
> On further inspection I noticed that the door was miss aligned.
> The gap above the hab door was so wide I could push my index finger straight through to the outside.
> ...



Had a hab door problem in 2015 on my new autotrail, Catterick tried 3 separate times to fix the problem, got so peed off with them I decided to drive to Grimsby to see if the factory could do anything, on arrival the autotrail fitter spotted the problem straight away, the door had dropped it was so obvious to a trained eye, he could not believe Catterick had not sorted it , they fixed it in a jiffy, this was not the only problem that Catterick failed to fix there were numerous others, after complaining I was offered a free hab service.
Any problems now and it's off to Grimsby I go, they offer free overnight with hook up in the factory car park and there is a lovely carvery close by.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 25, 2019)

Budgie said:


> Had a hab door problem in 2015 on my new autotrail, Catterick tried 3 separate times to fix the problem, got so peed off with them I decided to drive to Grimsby to see if the factory could do anything, on arrival the autotrail fitter spotted the problem straight away, the door had dropped it was so obvious to a trained eye, he could not believe Catterick had not sorted it , they fixed it in a jiffy, this was not the only problem that Catterick failed to fix there were numerous others, after complaining I was offered a free hab service.
> Any problems now and it's off to Grimsby I go, they offer free overnight with hook up in the factory car park and there is a lovely carvery close by.



The problem with simply raising the door would be the catch would be out of alignment, as would the transfers which go across the door.
If the catch was moved upwards there would be two screw holes left on the body.
But Cattericks PDA should have highlighted this fault.
They are partially to blame as well.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 25, 2019)

Bill when you got home and noticed this you should have rejected the vehicle and taken it back and got your cash back.It was not fit for purpose imho.As admin Chris has also explained.Now you wont be happy with this vehicle and will always be on the lookout for problems.So no bs from Catterick tell them to collect the vehicle and you want your full money back.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 25, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Bill when you got home and noticed this you should have rejected the vehicle and taken it back and got your cash back.It was not fit for purpose imho.As admin Chris has also explained.Now you wont be happy with this vehicle and will alwaysy be on the lookout for problems.So no bs from Catterick tell them to collect the vehicle and you wnat your full money back.



Actually Micky we both love our new Motorhome, and to be fair apart from this the standard of workmanship from roller team is good. Nothing else is giving us any problems and we love the layout.
I just don’t understand how someone can fit a door like that and then leave it.
And to be fair to catterick legally they may be responsible, but I blame primarily the person(s) who fitted the door. Also I thought that this was a simple repair, I never realised what was involved.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 25, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> It's a common misunderstanding but any liability rests with the supplier not the manufacturer.
> 
> Your contract of sale is with Catterick so it is they who are potentially liable for your costs and inconvenience.
> 
> ...



Many thanks Chris I wish I had posted on here sooner.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 25, 2019)

So pleased I bought my latest motorhome from a family owned dealership 25 miles from my home and not Catterick caravans who’s customer service is deplorable. Thats speaking from experience dealing with them after buying my first ever motorhome in 2013. Don’t laugh, it was a Swift. It had to many problems to list and Catterick caravans were crap sorting them out. Gave up in the end and cut my losses and got rid of it. Different story with the dealer I recently bought a Pilote from. Nothing is to much trouble for them and they have actually called me up twice in the last month to check everything is fine.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 25, 2019)

runnach said:


> That's a dull one Bill, which will hopefully be resolved amicably!
> 
> Eventually looking to downsize with MH and house and have been keeping an eye out at Dicksons of Perth, who are RT dealers. I like the look and spec of what you have and want to have a one to one with marque.
> 
> ...



Go and look at one runnach, don’t let this put you off.
Honestly apart from the door issue I am very pleased with it.
They changed the door on my mh, and I think that may have something to do with what happened.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 25, 2019)

If they dont pay up then small claims court will cost £25.:dance:


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 25, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> Many thanks Chris I wish I had posted on here sooner.



Well it's not too late to pursue them for compensation. I note your comment about the factory being initially responsible but the supplying dealer should have seen this problem and dealt with it prior to delivery.

The advice always offered is to buy near to where you live to make life easier and cheaper. It's good advice ...


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 25, 2019)

Ok allow me to summarise.

I honestly am pleased with the Pegaso 590, a Motorhome that came in second in the A class section for a class under £80,000. Being beaten into second place by a mh £18000 more expensive at £78,000.
At £60,000 for a well equipped a class it is outstanding value.
I would still recommend this mh to anyone.

My mistake was buying a mh from a. company so far away, but there were reasons for me doing this.
But sadly promises made by a sales person at catterick caravans who has now left the company convinced me that I should do so. I could have bought one from DICKSON’s of Perth about 50 miles away and with hindsight I should have.

I will get this door fixed and I will fight tooth and nail for compensation, but I don’t regret buying the mh, just where I bought it from.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 26, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> Ok allow me to summarise.
> 
> I honestly am pleased with the Pegaso 590, a Motorhome that came in second in the A class section for a class under £80,000. Being beaten into second place by a mh £18000 more expensive at £78,000.
> At £60,000 for a well equipped a class it is outstanding value.
> ...



Well I sincerely hope you all the best in claiming compensation Bill,clearly the dealer is at fault and legally needs to put things right OR it seems word will get around and CATTERICK CARAVANS will lose sales


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 26, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Well I sincerely hope you all the best in claiming compensation Bill,clearly the dealer is at fault and legally needs to put things right OR it seems word will get around and CATTERICK CARAVANS will lose sales



Let’s give them the chance to do so Micky.

It’s a real shame that this issue has detracted from what is an excellent mh. 
I had far more serious issues with my last chausson 510, but the dealer was in Livingston only 30 miles away. Unfortunately they do not sell this model, or I would have went back to them.

I was down in Norfolk only last week and several people commented on our Motorhome. One man even deciding to swap his caravan for our Pegaso after we showed him around. 

Hopefully I will be reporting favourably on here about catterick caravans, and after a few more months I will do a full review warts and all on this mh.


----------



## runnach (Jul 26, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> It's a common misunderstanding but any liability rests with the supplier not the manufacturer.
> 
> Your contract of sale is with Catterick so it is they who are potentially liable for your costs and inconvenience.
> 
> ...



Bill you could do far worse than follow Poi Admins advice to the letter.

Channa


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 26, 2019)

channa said:


> Bill you could do far worse than follow Poi Admins advice to the letter.
> 
> Channa



I intend to Andrew.
I actually have a photo taken by them minutes after it was delivered.
In the photo you can clearly see the fault, so there is no argument as to when this fault occurred.

But it’s not just this issue I have with them.
I was also promised a courtesy car if a repair was required, and they are refusing to honour what was agreed at point of sale. I have email from the salesperson stating this.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 27, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> I intend to Andrew.
> I actually have a photo taken by them minutes after it was delivered.
> In the photo you can clearly see the fault, so there is no argument as to when this fault occurred.
> 
> ...



If you have the email it’s a clear cut case, but knowing the dealer you may need to go to court to force them. You would win on the car issue if you have the email, in my experience you may not win on the other costs as consequential loss is normally excluded from a warranty claim.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 27, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> If you have the email it’s a clear cut case, but knowing the dealer you may need to go to court to force them. You would win on the car issue if you have the email, in my experience you may not win on the other costs as consequential loss is normally excluded from a warranty claim.



I agree with you, but this is not a normal warranty claim.
If for instance the boiler went faulty a week after delivery you would be correct.
But missing a gap above a squinty hab door large enough for daylight to come in, and large enough to put your finger 
through is a different matter in my honest opinion.


----------



## REC (Jul 27, 2019)

Have you talked to trading standards to get backup for your claim? You are offering Cattericks the chance to put the damage right and I would do as Phil suggested, but a mention of Trading Standards input ( they give you a reference number also) often adds extra oomph to your claim. There may well have been other complaints about the company. Keep a really concise record of all your contacts with the company as well as all the issues, and try and find the managing directors name to copy all the emails, correspondence to. It definitely worked for us, although we wanted and got, full refund!


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 28, 2019)

Did you pick it up then drive it home before noticing this? If you could put your hand in the gap I am surprised you couldn’t see it at dealers or hear as you went to set off. Would have been better rejecting it on the forecourt


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 29, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Did you pick it up then drive it home before noticing this? If you could put your hand in the gap I am surprised you couldn’t see it at dealers or hear as you went to set off. Would have been better rejecting it on the forecourt



With all the excitement off picking up a new toy, an inspection to check all is good is often overlooked I imagine.

I recently bought a motorbike and when I turned up for collection they sat me down to complete the paperwork and make payment. So I immediately said show me around the bike and if all is OK we can go ahead with the payment. I got a very startled response from the salesman, probably the first time he be confronted like this.

Once money has changed hands helpfulness is often not so forthcoming. I always remember I am doing them a favour by buying from them NOT the other way round.:king:


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 30, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Did you pick it up then drive it home before noticing this? If you could put your hand in the gap I am surprised you couldn’t see it at dealers or hear as you went to set off. Would have been better rejecting it on the forecourt



Sorry what noise, there is no noise.
The gap at the top of the door is about 1/8 inch without daylight you would not see it.
But you can push your finger through the seal to the outside.
I have a photo taken minutes after delivery by the salesman, you can see the fault there.
So there is no argument about how it was delivered.

Also what would happen if I rejected it.
I would have to have driven back to Scotland with no van and came back 2 months later once the parts had been delivered and repairs done.
I have done 1600 miles to date, and we absolutely love our new van, and nothing else appears faulty.
The door will get sorted and hopefully that will be the end of this chapter.

There is much to take in when getting a new van, and I did point out two minor faults which were taken care of.


----------



## cts1975 (Jul 30, 2019)

I've bought many new vehicles over 20 years for my business. I've been in similar situations may be 4 or 5 times. 
You will not be entitled to any out of pocket expenses. Citizens Advice are a waste of time. You can threaten to take the dealer to court and see how you get on. May be then you can gauge their reaction to the idea of going to court.
If you do decide to start proceedings you will need to have a report done by an expert witness - the judge will rely on this report to make his decision, after all he's a judge not a motorhome engineer.
Google 'John Dabek forensic engineer' I've used him twice and won on both occasions - budget for about £150 for the report. You will *not* get his fee back even if you win.
There is a fantastic service called 'Small Claims Assistance' run by Dean Talbot. He will draft court papers for you and offer good clear advice and guidance and hold your hand if you want to go down the small claims route. Again you will not get his fees back even if you win in court. Everbody knows you can file a small claim online but it's still your responsibility to have the paperwork completed properly and evidence disclosed etc.
I used Dean at the beginning of last year for a bespoke vehicle we had built and it wasn't as bespoke as it should have been - with the help of Dean we got things changed to how they should have been without to much trouble.
So that's my experience of these situations. If the dealer was a few miles away from you then the frustration and stress would be knocked down a peg or two I'm guessing. If you can get this fixed for a reasonable amount then may be avoid all of the associated stress and have it fixed at your own expense then you can get on with enjoying the new motorhome and draw a line under the situation.


----------



## REC (Jul 30, 2019)

***** said:


> Totally agree, and it is still so very easy to overlook something
> When we purchased one van, I tested everything, BUT, I forgot to take into consideration that after a test run, the owner plugged in hook up, so it was charging while I tested everything
> The batteries were no good, however he did pay for two batteries



At least you had a battery! When we collected our tribute, it was on hookup, they handed it all over and failed to notice that there was no leisure battery! Even when I commented it was a big space( we thought it must be under the box!) the engineer did not realise. We found out three hours drive away in the dark when nothing worked! To be fair they agreed to put us up in a hotel that night and , eventually, reimbursed us for a new battery purchased locally. But it was just the beginning.......we were patient for four months at which point we distrusted the van nearly as much as we distrusted the dealer! 
Good thing was that we really worked out what we did and didn't want in a van, so by the time we did this one, it's pretty good!


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 5, 2019)

The door and door frame are being replaced by catterick caravans on November 18.

Instead of hiring a car I am staying one night at the catterick premier inn at a cost of £45.

I am waiting for a reply from roller team for costs, auto trail who act on their behalf in the uk have submitted my emails to them, but I don’t hold out much hope.

To be honest I know that technically catterick are who I should take this up with, but I blame entirely roller teams fitter for this situation.

But for all this on the door I have absolutely no regret in buying the Motorhome, my wife and I simply love it. And once the door is sorted hopefully we will have years with no further faults.

Thanks to everyone for their advice, it was much appreciated.

I would like to thank Chris at admin who has been very helpful.

0


----------



## witzend (Aug 6, 2019)

yeoblade said:


> With all the excitement off picking up a new toy, an inspection to check all is good is often overlooked I imagine. I recently bought a motorbike and when I turned up for collection they sat me down to complete the paperwork and make payment. So I immediately said show me around the bike and if all is OK we can go ahead with the payment. I got a very startled response from the salesman, probably the first time he be confronted like this.



Exactly what I did when buying our Van and had everything demonstrated as working


----------



## mickymost (Aug 7, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> The door and door frame are being replaced by catterick caravans on November 18.
> 
> Instead of hiring a car I am staying one night at the catterick premier inn at a cost of £45.
> 
> ...




Good to see there is now light at the end of the tunnel hopefully no more problems after this


Atb Michael


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 30, 2019)

First of all many thanks for all of the help I received on here, and I said that I would report back when this dispute was settled, well I can tell you that after several weeks of emailing auto trail who market roller team in the uk, I have now settled with them.
I was correctly told on here that technically my dispute was with the dealer, but I felt that this was in the circumstances unfair so I continued to pursue auto trail.
I was offered two free habitation services normally costing £240 each. I felt that was not sufficient and refused to accept this. After another month they upped it to three which I accepted.
Thanks again for all the help I received on here


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 30, 2019)

We had a similar experience ,in 2006 , with Campbell's at Preston.
So many problems, such poor service, that we parked the van, early doors,across the main entrance with a notice inside the windscreen, relating our problems and lack of service.
On the bottom we told them that we were proposing to book into a hotel in Blackpool until we were satisfied., left our phone number, but no keys. . We were still hiding in the van, when they opened up.
It worked a treat... Eventually.
Your contact is with the vendor.
We always pay the deposit by credit card , nowadays .
It  gives you more options if the fit hits the shan.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 30, 2019)

Glad it's been resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 19, 2019)

Well thats the door fixed, and the problem was actually a poorly installed frame and not the door.
I am full of praise for Catterick Caravans they did a great job, and they were very helpful with everything.
I am just glad we have a properly installed habitation door now.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 19, 2019)

Looks like a open and shut door,   CASE  in the LIGHT of things.


----------



## QFour (Nov 19, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> I am full of praise for Catterick Caravans they did a great job, and they were very helpful with everything.



I am absolutely amazed at your comment. It has taken them from June 4 until November 18th some five and a half months to put it right and you are singing their praises. Amazing.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 19, 2019)

QFour said:


> I am absolutely amazed at your comment. It has taken them from June 4 until November 18th some five and a half months to put it right and you are singing their praises. Amazing.



Really,  well without knowing the full facts you are entitled to draw that conclusion
We reported the fault to catterick caravans July 7. They looked at the van July 20 when we popped in en route to Norfolk where they decided that they could not repair the van without parts from roller team. *I decided* to have the work carried out yesterday not catterick caravans. To suggest that they took from 4 June to 19 September to  complete the works is a complete misrepresentation of what actually happened. The work they did was done to a very high standard, and they kept me up to speed throughout the process. They also transported me to my hotel and came back for me next day when the work was completed. The staff where all very pleasant and helpful. If singing their praises upsets you, then so be it.


----------



## barge1914 (Nov 20, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> ....The advice always offered is to buy near to where you live to make life easier and cheaper. It's good advice ...


Not on your Nelly! But perhaps you don’t live near Glossop.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 20, 2019)

barge1914 said:


> Not on your Nelly! But perhaps you don’t live near Glossop.



Barge, speaking as someone who has just made a 350 mile return journey involving an overnight stay in a hotel to get a repair done, that is excellent advice.
Obviously that should not be your only concern, and if you don't like your local supplier go elsewhere.
But try to keep your travel distance to a minimum.
Apart from the distance, I have been pleased with Catterick Caravans to date.
They did some work for me prior to delivery, which I was pleased with, and they genuinely seem to want to keep me happy, if they can.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 20, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> Barge, speaking as someone who has just made a 350 mile return journey involving an overnight stay in a hotel to get a repair done, that is excellent advice.
> Obviously that should not be your only concern, and if you don't like your local supplier go elsewhere.
> But try to keep your travel distance to a minimum.
> Apart from the distance, I have been pleased with Catterick Caravans to date.
> ...


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 20, 2019)

barge1914 said:


> Not on your Nelly! But perhaps you don’t live near Glossop.



I did make the presumption that any dealer from whom you purchase a vehicle is of good repute ...


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 21, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> I did make the presumption that any dealer from whom you purchase a vehicle is of good repute ...



That’s just plain common sense.


----------



## runnach (Nov 21, 2019)

Bill a good deal is a state of mind between you and you supplier you found an acceptable remedy that is all that matters. You are happy that's all that counts ...initial glitches over I wish you many happy miles in your van .

As someone that spent 23 years working for franchised dealers bread and butter marquee to prestige it is always a case of doing what works for the customer ...often people have expectations that aren't realistic managing those expectations winning hearts and minds is what matters


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 21, 2019)

channa said:


> Bill a good deal is a state of mind between you and you supplier you found an acceptable remedy that is all that matters. You are happy that's all that counts ...initial glitches over I wish you many happy miles in your van .
> 
> As someone that spent 23 years working for franchised dealers bread and butter marquee to prestige it is always a case of doing what works for the customer ...often people have expectations that aren't realistic managing those expectations winning hearts and minds is what matters


Spot on Andrew.
To me it’s about being reasonable in your expectations, and the dealer doing what they can to mitigate your inconvenience, and they did exactly that.
My issue was not serious in that we could still use our Motorhome, it would have been different if we had not been able to. But I am well pleased with all the pre delivery work they carried out, and this work, which did not only involve the door, but the removal of all of the ns skirting and replacing it with new skirting supplied by roller team. It’s a shame the door was poorly installed, because we are both pleased with the standards of workmanship elsewhere on the Motorhome.


----------

